# Today’s practice



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looking good! What that Target shows me is that you don't have any bad habits. What I see is you just needing to fine-tune that shot and really focus on making every shot exactly the same every time. When I switched to putting the ball in the pouch and then using my slingshot hand to position the ball just right it really helped improve my accuracy. You see a lot of these competition guys do it where they hang the slingshot and use two hands to get the ball in the exact position every time. That's just one little thing I can think of that might help take that grouping and bring it in. Also try that Sharpie a dot Right in the center and that's the only thing you look at. That is of course once you make sure your bands are lined up your Anchor Point is in the exact right place you're stretching your back out your elbow is high enough ...

Definitely coming along good keep up the practice!

Cheers


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shooting! I agree with everything Vince said. I let the sling hang from the lanyard and use both hands to center the ball. Making a small dot in the center of that target will improve your focus. Make sure your are using bands that match your ammo. Use bands that have a light draw weight. The draw weight for target shooting can be as little as 5 to 10 pounds.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Vince, I anchor thumb on right cheek. When I think open finger, my accuracy improves. If I move my thumb, my hand shifts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

How to measure draw weight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

KX4SAM said:


> How to measure draw weight?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can use a luggage scale, fish scale etc.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

KX4SAM said:


> How to measure draw weight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fish scale. Archery draw weight scale. Just a suggestion, you can use it as a reference, but don't get hung up on trying to reach a specific draw weight. I wrote this before but I can't imagine how knowing the exact draw weight would be helpful. What difference does it make if you are drawing 6 lbs or 9.8 lbs? If you can draw comfortably and get a good release and you're hitting your target, then the draw weight is perfect and you don't need to know what that magic number is. Whatever the draw weight of band A is doesn't mean anything when you switch to band B. In my opinion it's just another variable to muddy the waters.


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Well said StringSlap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

coming along looks like you just need practice...don't forget to breath,try exhaling while you release


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

StringSlap said:


> KX4SAM said:
> 
> 
> > How to measure draw weight?
> ...


I agree. There is no need to make every slingshot band have the same draw weight, but many people that are new to the sport are shooting excessively heavy bands because they don't have the experience to know what is a good draw weight. If you want to improve accuracy begin with light bands. Also, don't get sucked into thinking that heavier draw weights mean more power/speed. This is not necessarily true.


----------

